# Bill Bryson quotes



## Monello

“Black bears rarely attack. But here's the thing. Sometimes they do. All bears are agile, cunning and immensely strong, and they are always hungry. If they want to kill you and eat you, they can, and pretty much whenever they want. That doesn't happen often, but - and here is the absolutely salient point - once would be enough.”

“Hunters will tell you that a moose is a wily and ferocious forest creature.  Nonsense.  A moose is a cow drawn by a three-year-old.”  

"What on earth would I do if _four_ bears came into my camp?  Why, I would die, of course.  Literally #### myself lifeless.  I would blow my sphincter out my backside like one of those unrolling paper streamers you get at children's parties--I daresay it would even give a merry toot--and bleed to a messy death in my sleeping bag.”


----------



## vraiblonde

I am enjoying this book


----------



## Monello

“A significant fraction of thru-hikers reach Katahdin, then turn around and start back to Georgia. They just can't stop walking, which kind of makes you wonder.” 

~ Bill Bryson


----------



## Monello

“I turned to my own bunk and examined it with a kind of appalled fascination. If the mattress stains were anything to go by, a previous user had not so much suffered from incontinence as rejoiced in it. He had evidently included the pillow in his celebrations.”   
―     Bill Bryson


----------

